# MAO et iPad



## johnmiller (12 Septembre 2011)

Salut les musiciens,
Est-il possible de faire de la MAO avec un iPad ?
Est-ce assez puissant ?Quels logiciels utiliser,etc...?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2011)

GarageBand est plutôt bien placé pour ce genre de chose. Ensuite, tu peux le combiner avec plein d'autres logiciels musicaux en fonction de tes désirs de création. 

Il y a un choix énorme.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (12 Septembre 2011)

Dans l'absolu, il est possible de faire de la MAO avec l'iPad grâce à GarageBand (il est même possible de brancher certains périphériques grâce à l'adaptateur USB).
Mais il ne faut pas avoir envie de bosser sur de trop gros projets...

Si c'est pour bosser occasionnellement quand tu es en déplacements, pourquoi pas. Mais si tu es un peu exigeant, tu auras besoin d'un ordinateur.

Si on pouvait faire de la MAO dans des conditions décentes avec une tablette tactile de 10 pouces et un logiciel à 4 euros, ça se saurait.


----------



## ced68 (13 Septembre 2011)

Regarde du coté de Gorillaz qui a fait un album rien qu'avec des iPads ! J'avais lu un article ou ils expliquaient toutes les applis qu'ils ont utilisé pour faire leur album.
Ca pourra peut être te donner des idées


----------



## Geoffrey198 (13 Septembre 2011)

Pour apprendre la guitare on peut couper du bois, fabriquer soi même son instrument et retranscrire ses morceaux préférés à l'oreille. Mais ça reste quand même plus pratique d'acheter sa guitare dans une boutique et de consulter des tablatures...

Pourquoi s'embêter à jongler entre 35 applications en permanence et à galérer pour régler des simulations d'amplis et autres instruments virtuels pas terribles (et je ne parle pas du hardware qui risque de poser problème) quand on peut faire tout ça beaucoup plus simplement avec un ordinateur ?

En outre, les membres de Gorillaz sont des professionnels depuis un bon bout de temps...Il leur est donc beaucoup plus facile de tirer le meilleur parti du matériel qui est à leur disposition.


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> En outre, les membres de Gorillaz sont des professionnels depuis un bon bout de temps...Il leur est donc beaucoup plus facile de tirer le meilleur parti du matériel qui est à leur disposition.



Qui a dit que John Miller n'était pas un pro ou un amateur bien éclairé ?

Les gens ont aussi le droit de bidouiller, d'inventer de nouvelle chose avec de nouveaux outils. Il suffit juste de vouloir le faire, quel que soit l'objet. Ensuite, le talent, ça n'arrive pas comme ça en effet.


----------



## ced68 (13 Septembre 2011)

Geoffrey198 a dit:


> Pour apprendre la guitare on peut couper du bois, fabriquer soi même son instrument et retranscrire ses morceaux préférés à l'oreille. Mais ça reste quand même plus pratique d'acheter sa guitare dans une boutique et de consulter des tablatures...
> 
> Pourquoi s'embêter à jongler entre 35 applications en permanence et à galérer pour régler des simulations d'amplis et autres instruments virtuels pas terribles (et je ne parle pas du hardware qui risque de poser problème) quand on peut faire tout ça beaucoup plus simplement avec un ordinateur ?
> 
> En outre, les membres de Gorillaz sont des professionnels depuis un bon bout de temps...Il leur est donc beaucoup plus facile de tirer le meilleur parti du matériel qui est à leur disposition.


Je ne faisais que répondre à une question bien précise, ne concernant pas l'ordinateur, mais l'iPad...


----------



## Geoffrey198 (13 Septembre 2011)

> Qui a dit que John Miller n'était pas un pro ou un amateur bien éclairé ?



Une simple déduction. Pas infaillible certes mais relativement logique: un professionnel ou un "amateur bien éclairé" sait en général assez bien de quels outils il a besoin.
Si John Miller avait été un professionnel ou un amateur bien éclairé, il se serait sans doute renseigné un peu afin de poser des questions plus précises et d'obtenir des réponses plus pertinentes.





> Les gens ont aussi le droit de bidouiller, d'inventer de nouvelle chose avec de nouveaux outils. Il suffit juste de vouloir le faire, quel que soit l'objet. Ensuite, le talent, ça n'arrive pas comme ça en effet.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne le bidouillage et la création. Mais  dans le cas de la MAO la machine utilisée (qu'il s'agisse d'un ordinateur ou d'une tablette tactile) n'est pas forcément la "pièce maîtresse". Ce qui compte avant tout c'est d'avoir assez de puissance (bien entendu), une ergonomie satisfaisante et un large éventail de softs spécialisés de qualité. Ce qui compte le plus c'est que l'on pourrait appeler le "hardware spécialisé" (instruments, DSP, contrôleurs MIDI en tous genres, etc.).
Dans cette mesure, je trouve l'iPad particulièrement inadapté à la MAO.



> Je ne faisais que répondre à une question bien précise, ne concernant pas l'ordinateur, mais l'iPad...


Je ne m'attaquais pas à toi ou à l'iPad dans ma réponse. Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'enregistrer de la musique avec un iPad, c'est se prendre la tête pour pas grand chose.


----------



## johnmiller (14 Septembre 2011)

Merci de vos réponses,donc c'est possible !
Je vous tiendrai au courant de mes "bidouillages" et autres chefs- d'oeuvre.


----------

